# "To Watch From Beginning....." Issues



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

When activating "To watch from beginning..." most times buffering issues continually occur or "Your current Internet connection speed does not allow for a smooth playback .......". We have very high speed internet but at this moment cannot recall the exact speed. Also, "Internet connection error" occurs occasionally. I run the test but no problems are ever found. These issues have occurred regardless of the HDDVR being used. We currently have a Genie with one Mini Genie.

What speed is needed for the playback feature to function? Could there be some other issue?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Issues can exist between originator and your modem/router. I can't go into all the possible scenarios, and it's a heated issue in other threads. Myself, I avoid it like the measles.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

1953 said:


> When activating "To watch from beginning..." most times buffering issues continually occur or "Your current Internet connection speed does not allow for a smooth playback .......". We have very high speed internet but at this moment cannot recall the exact speed. Also, "Internet connection error" occurs occasionally. I run the test but no problems are ever found. These issues have occurred regardless of the HDDVR being used. We currently have a Genie with one Mini Genie.
> 
> What speed is needed for the playback feature to function? Could there be some other issue?


How is it connected to your router? By wifi perhaps?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Generally you need at least 5-6Mbps download performance for this to work properly. What is your internet download speed (you can use speedtest.net)? How is your Genie connected to your home network for internet access?


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

1953 said:


> When activating "To watch from beginning..." most times buffering issues continually occur or "Your current Internet connection speed does not allow for a smooth playback .......". We have very high speed internet but at this moment cannot recall the exact speed. Also, "Internet connection error" occurs occasionally. I run the test but no problems are ever found. These issues have occurred regardless of the HDDVR being used. We currently have a Genie with one Mini Genie.
> 
> What speed is needed for the playback feature to function? Could there be some other issue?


I have a 30 meg connection with Genie hardwired to my router. No issues. My HR24 and HR21 are connected wirelessly. No issues. On-Demand is slower on the wireless connected devices.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I got Verizon crap DSL, so I no longer try.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1953 said:


> When activating "To watch from beginning..." most times buffering issues continually occur or "Your current Internet connection speed does not allow for a smooth playback .......". We have very high speed internet but at this moment cannot recall the exact speed. Also, "Internet connection error" occurs occasionally. I run the test but no problems are ever found. These issues have occurred regardless of the HDDVR being used. We currently have a Genie with one Mini Genie.
> 
> What speed is needed for the playback feature to function? Could there be some other issue?


When it fails, clock on "more info" the next page will tell you the download speed your DVR is getting and how much is needed to successfully stream.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Problem persists both on both HDTV's. Being that I initially went through hoops to get DTV to provide and set up my current Cisco device I am going to initially lay the problem back at their feet. If that doesn't work then I'll pursue the remedies your helpful folks have suggested. Will report back.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

What channel number are you having this problem with (all) or just some? I was Not aware that DTV would touch your Cisco device - I use a ASUS-NT66 Router & a Zoom-5341j Cable modem - ANd the "Config" I had to do was the set the DTV receivers (Names up in the whole home section) Connect the CCK to the router and it works - Installers are instructed NOT to touch the Customers "internet" equipment. All my Receivers internet connections are RG6 to cck then cat5 jumper to my router.

Nothing to config unless you want to go to each receiver and put in a "STATIC" ip address.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Using VOD with my HR44-500 is not doable. Getting stuttering and basically gave up and recorded it. Is this related? It's not my router or cable modem speed, which is 30mbps, and NetFlix, Hulu and Amazon Prime Video all working fine. So it's not my connection. Also using a hard-wired connection, 6 feet away via ethernet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lilydog10 said:


> Using VOD with my HR44-500 is not doable. Getting stuttering and basically gave up and recorded it. Is this related? It's not my router or cable modem speed, which is 30mbps, and NetFlix, Hulu and Amazon Prime Video all working fine. So it's not my connection. Also using a hard-wired connection, 6 feet away via ethernet.


Is not fair to compare apple to oranges. All of those services you mentioned use adaptive streaming while DIRECTV® gives a FULL HD download, regardless of internet bandwidth.


----------



## gordor (Jul 10, 2015)

I only have 14mbps but I can watch VOD with my genie; it even works on my second whole house older DVR thru the Genie. It will buffer for a time then I watch with no issues. Unable to fast forward but that is a feature not a fault.
hardwired to router because wireless wasn't good enough.


----------

